# 2007 Look 565



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Man, am I glad I found this forum. I am 6', with an 87cm inseam. Saddle height is 77cm. More height in my legs than torso. Currently ride a 57cm 555 that is too big (top tube is too long). Want to get a Size L (55cm) Look 565 because I like the 56cm top tube measurement (and I really like the smooth Look ride). Does this sound like a good idea or will my seat be too high for the handlebars (without having to put in a million spacers)? Thanks in advance. FWIW, I'm in Hawaii and unable to scope the frames out personally.

Lee


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Can you check out Bike Works in Kailua-Kona? They are a Look dealer per the corp web site. I had a smal issue with a 05' 555 being replaced with a 565 in 57cm, I run a 90 mm stem with similar sice to you. Of course, I had a pro fit done before I picke up my 555. I tried a 55cm L and felt cramped on it.


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks. I'm on Oahu but I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------

